# Would you move and change career to be mortgage free



## cushtie (28 Aug 2006)

Hi all,

I had a huge long post there that I just lost so intead of typing it all out again i'll just go ahead and ask the question

Would you relocate (in Ireland) and change careers if it it meant you could be mortgage free and had a better quality of life??

Myself and Mrs Cushtie are seriously considering it. has anyone else considered it or even done it.

Mods.. Apologies if this is the wrong forum for such a thread. please move if needs be.


----------



## z107 (28 Aug 2006)

I've done it. Not quite mortgage free, but there's certainly light at the end of the tunnel.
Certainly don't miss sitting in traffic for hours everyday.


----------



## Satanta (28 Aug 2006)

cushtie said:


> ...change careers if it it meant you could be mortgage free and had a better quality of life??



Anything which gives you a financial gain and a personal (quality of life) gain should be grasped with both hands! Yes!!!

However, I will ask the question, will a change in career really lead to an improvement in quality of life? It's all great living in an area you love, beside people you like, near family etc etc etc, but if it's a job/career that you don't enjoy I for one certainly wouldn't consider this a better quality of life. With most jobs taking up about 40 hours a week and having an impact in one way or another on even the time off (thinking about work, recovering etc) job satisfaction has to be one of the major factors in any "quality of life" considerations. 
If you believe you'll be happy with the new job/career, then it's a win win scenario.


----------



## irishlinks (28 Aug 2006)

Did it 2 years ago. Fed up with jobs and where we were living in the UK. Also the birth of our 4th child meant that the childcare costs were hell and the house was too small ....We both had Irish parents and had always thought about coming over - but finally we did it. I am now a "househusband" and do a bit of part time "fiddling with web sites" from home while my wife works full time as a nurse (same work as before)
We sold up in the UK and had just enough to build a new house with no mortgage. 

Go for it - you only live the once.


----------



## phoenix_n (28 Aug 2006)

irishlinks said:


> Go for it - you only live the once.


 
So true. Or as i always say. Live life as if you only had one go at it.


----------



## envelope (28 Aug 2006)

i agree go for it. nothing is irreversible you can always come back if it doesnt work out and if u dont do it u will always be wondering.


----------



## TallSpoon (28 Aug 2006)

Done it. We moved from Kildare Town to Ennis. Changed job and ended up with very low mortgage, short commute and better QoL. I would reccommend it to anyone.


----------



## pernickety (28 Aug 2006)

i'm with the majority here.

we did it, moved to France where husband is from.
i decided to quit work and stay at home (3 kids), although I loved working it got too hard with the kids/creche and I find I love being at home even more.
he took a job that pays about 1/3 his Dublin job.
quality of life, fantastic.

in fact, after 1.5 years in that job, he applied for another one in same field but training/teaching and now works the 35 hour week, with all the teacher holidays etc. etc.

we're trying to decide how to spend 6 weeks holidays next summer


----------



## SmallPrint (28 Aug 2006)

Absolutely!  But only if you really want your new career and can see yourself and your family happily living in your new neighbourhood.  It's said that time is now the new money (honestly...!), so check if you will be able to spend more time on the things in life that are important to you.

The popularity of that amusing little BBC series 'How to Pay Off Your Mortgage in Two Years' and the new Sarah Beeny series 'How to Be Mortgage Free in One Year' (or some similar title) show just how high this is in the public psyche.  Go for it!


----------



## Winnie (29 Aug 2006)

I would definitely consider it.........but my main considerations would be
- being away from family & friends.............this would be the biggest issue for me & I think it would be the only real reason that I wouldnt do it.
- no commute......alway good!
- as said before depends on the job......you spend 40 hrs per week & as someone temporarily in a very boring non challanging job I can't believe that I actually want to get back to my usual difficult/busy job but there is nothing worse than being bored in a job
- location......it would have to be a nice place that I actually want to live & not just becuase its cheaper.  

It is definitly worth considering tho


----------



## cushtie (29 Aug 2006)

thanks for all the feedback guys.

it would take us a couple of years to pull it off. selling our house and building a new one etc.

We would be moving back to the place where I grew up and funnily enough alot of our friends who have been scattered around the country and the globe are beginning to drift back there aswell.


----------



## Numbs (29 Aug 2006)

Done it as well. Have a smaller income but should have no mortgage in a month or two. Don't regret it for a bit. Depends on personal circumstances of course.


----------



## Chieftain (31 Aug 2006)

Myself & the High Priestess did it.

Just sold a Dublin property for crazy money & bought (& refurbished) a larger house in Galway - almost mortgage free! Quality of life 100 times better, much more relaxed livestyle out whest - do miss the buzz in Dublin tho!


----------

